# Motorcycle carb balancing kit



## The_Fran (11/7/17)

Hi Fellow Vape friends.

Where are the bikers at? Need some assistance with my carburetors. I've seen a carb balancing kit online but not in SA and I was wondering where to get one or is there someone perhaps wanting to sell theirs. 

Bike that i'm struggling with is a Kawasaki ZX6-R 1997.

+- How it looks.



The kit that i'm looking for.




Please contact me if you can help.
Whatsapp: 0609840729.


----------



## Maxxis (11/7/17)

Ive seen there at Startline in Edenvale for around R1200 I think. 

I'm looking to buy one myself. Bike looks great!


----------



## The_Fran (11/7/17)

Maxxis said:


> Ive seen there at Startline in Edenvale for around R1200 I think.
> 
> I'm looking to buy one myself. Bike looks great!



Thanks bud. Called them just now. R1060.


----------



## Maxxis (11/7/17)

Even better. I really need to get one too at some point.


----------



## StompieZA (11/7/17)

If you are into DIY, there are a couple of easy DIY setups you can build that requires tubing ect. 
With my FZR400RR i used to own, i was looking at building myself one but never got to it but works the same as the fancy kits. 

You will have 4 tubes connected to the carbs and liquid and you would dial the carbs until all 4 tubes are level with each other. 

If you have the cash to spend then yeah get the kit above, sure it will work better


----------



## blujeenz (11/7/17)

StompieZA said:


> If you are into DIY, there are a couple of easy DIY setups you can build that requires tubing ect.
> With my FZR400RR i used to own, i was looking at building myself one but never got to it but works the same as the fancy kits.
> 
> You will have 4 tubes connected to the carbs and liquid and you would dial the carbs until all 4 tubes are level with each other.
> ...


I tried that 4 tubes diy story, but the critical item is the valve to adjust the airflows to get the tiny bearing in the center of the scale.
I first used irrigation petcocks and then tried the green plastic screw adjustment taps from the aquarium filed, both werent suitable.
Then was M3 machine screws in irrigation T's to achieve the same effect... to no avail.
After a week of mucking about I gave up, not worth the time.
I didnt ever land up buying a carb balancer cos my son sold his 4pot Bandit shortly afterwards.

EDIT: It looks like that Startline kit is using the green aquarium taps to fine tune the airflow on each gauge.


----------



## Clouder (20/7/17)

Used those kits before, they work great


----------

